# Might be of interest ... 88 Mk2 Gti 35k miles



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello might interest some of you, bit of a change, Been into classic cars for years and when I retired I went a bit mad and bought my forever car, needed a daily runabout which is now the TT, but before him I bought a little Mk2, not a genuine classic in my opinion but an interesting car. Found him on eBay and after the drive home I realised underneath the years of neglect he might could be another keeper... 
had him now eight years and have given you a short précis of the trip

Vinnie As I got him, 32k miles all original non restored, 



 After many hours of cleaning , waxoyl/knuckle stripping,and 14" bbs ras 

























then on bottletops trying to look hard without coillies,neons,crystals or M3 mirrors (still not sure wether bottletops or ra's)(note the defogged spots)............



Then I went mad ... cleaned a bit couldnt stop, [/b]





As he is nowadays, sourced some brand new "teardrops" from VW in ze fatherland , not my favourite wheel but a correct one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Lovely 
I'm a big Golf fan had a mk2 16v years ago since had a mk4 25th anniversary 

















And now a Golf R as a daily


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Lovely and original and neither "stanced" nor "bagged" which is rare and the way it should be 8)

One question though which I've noticed numerous times,

Why are the bonnets half open or not fully up at a show like your's ?


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

leopard said:


> Lovely and original and neither "stanced" nor "bagged" which is rare and the way it should be 8)
> 
> One question though which I've noticed numerous times,
> 
> Why are the bonnets half open or not fully up at a show like your's ?


Bonnet fully up is more affected by wind and if it should rain which it invariably does the engine stays clean, I personally think you can still see much of the car with the bonnet half up , people who are intrested can still have a scan over the engine as well.. Think that makes sense


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

damien.wrl said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely and original and neither "stanced" nor "bagged" which is rare and the way it should be 8)
> ...


Gotcha,it does


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

leopard said:


> damien.wrl said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Just looks better IMOP


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Also supposed to stop this happening!!!


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Lovely
> I'm a big Golf fan had a mk2 16v years ago since had a mk4 25th anniversary
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.... There is something about a Golf


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

damien.wrl said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely
> ...


Cheers there sure is 8)


----------



## Metrics (Feb 13, 2016)

My goodness, that is one special Mk2 - mint, absolutely mint. And you clearly have the cleaning bug good and proper damien.wrl!

My late father's Mk2 that I used to keep looking red for him!



And my Sportline - not a great pic, only one I can find right now. Only covered 66k miles:



And my Mk1 before I pulled it apart (don't ask, most stupid thing I've ever done):



Sorry for the thread hijack!!


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Not at all, love the old golfs , would love a sportline but Mrs H is only so understanding ... Mk1 GTi is my first love but so hard to find a good original one, might have done a few years ago but they are so rare now and not cheap anymore.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I love the Golfs. I had a red anniversary 1.8t and replaced that with a mk4 R32 and regret selling both of them.

I'd love a MK1 GTi but as said above they are getting expensive now.


----------



## Stormx (May 7, 2009)

Absolute minter!

That numberplate alone must be worth a few £££!


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 20, 2009)

Not a big update but redid all the photobucket pics and have a few more here


----------

